
FBI has seized Deep Dot Web and arrested its administrators - jbegley
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/07/deep-dot-web-arrests/
======
randie63
I really wonder what they have legally against deep dot web. The site just
provided the links and reviews of the darknet marketplaces. So users could
look up what might be trustable and what better to avoid. Information is not
illegal. and should never be.

The referral link stuff is maybe gray area, but you can not see who bought
what and for how much from your referral link.

But maybe the website owner(s) had some illegal side business going on dark
net markets, and FBI just took deepdotweb down with everything else connected
to the owners.

~~~
zaphirplane
Is darknet market places a nice way to say, online illegal drug marketplace
Seriously and I have no idea what else is on the dark web market other than
drugs ?

~~~
nyolfen
yes, also guns, identity theft data, etc, but mostly drugs

~~~
HNLurker2
Child porn

~~~
nyolfen
i'll take your word for it

~~~
HNLurker2
What happens on deep web, stays on deep web

------
lowpro
Luckily we still have the archive
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.deepdotweb.com](https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.deepdotweb.com)
so the valuable information the site made available is still around. Really a
shame to see such an informational site go.

------
Moxdi
the internet is starting to suck real time...

~~~
randie63
Maybe the dark net will become the "new" internet some day in the near future
with all the freedom limiting regulations going on.

